# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Downtown Hotel Summary

## Pete

*Updated 7/13/22*
Click on hotel name for wiki article.
Numbers indicate rooms built, under construction and proposed. *#*
*    Area*
*    Open*
 *Image*
*    Project*
 *Built   * 
 *U.C.*
 *Prop.*
 *Total   * 

    1
 
    1975
 
 *Sheraton*
 395




    2
 
    1999
 
 *Wydham Grand*
 311    




    3
 
    2003
 
 *Courtyard by Marriott*
 225




    4
 
    2006
 
 *Colcord*
 108




    5
 
    2007*
 
 *Hilton Skirvin*
 225




    6
 
    2022
 
 *First National Center*
 149    




    7
 
    2020
 
 *Omni Convention Hotel*
 605




    8
 
    2006
 
 *Residence Inn*
 151




    9
 
    2008
 
 *Hampton Inn*
 200




    10
 
    2013
 
 *OK Kids Korral*
 16




    11
 
    2014
 
 *Hilton Garden Inn*
 255




    12
 
    2014
 
 *Ambassador*
 55




    13
 
    2014
 
 *Aloft*
 130




    14
 
    2015
 
 *Holiday Inn Express*
 124




    15
 
    2015
 
 *Embassy Suites*
 194




    16
 
    2016
 
 *21c Museum Hotel*
 135




    17
 
    2018
 
 *Staybridge Suites*
 131




    18
 
    2017
 
 *AC by Marriott* 
 150




    19
 
    2018
 
 *Hyatt Place* 
 150




    20
 
    2017
 
 *SpringHill Suites*
 126




    21
 
    2021
 
 *Bricktown Renaissance*
 182




   22
 
    2020
 
 *Fairfield Inn*
  133 




   23
 
    2024
 
 *OKANA*

 404



   24
 
    2024
 
 *Convergence*

 100



   25
 
    2024
 
 *Dream Hotel*


  220 


   26
 
    2024
 
 *Unscripted Hotel*


  174 



 
    ?
 
 *Arrive* (dead)






 
    ?
 
 *Towneplace Suites* (dead)






 
    ?
 
 *Hotel Indigo* (dead)






 

 
 *Best Western*   (dead)






 

 
 *Canopy by Hilton* (dead)






 


 *Cambria Hotel* (dead)






 


 *LaQuinta Hotel* (dead)









* Totals:*
 *4,150*
 *504*
 *394* 
 *5,048* 


* closed from 1988-2007

----------


## Pete

Very interesting point...

Before MAPS, there was ONE downtown hotel, the Sheraton (the Skirvin was long shuttered).

There are now 12 either finished or under construction with seven more on the drawing boards.

----------


## Pete

From a 9/26/13 study released by Smith Travel Research:

*OKC has 22,902 rooms in 239 properties* which through 8 months of 2013 were 68% occupied at an average daily rate of $78.57.

*Tulsa has 14,404 rooms in 148 properties* which through 8 months of 2013 were 58% occupied at an average daily rate of $75.19.

The *entire state has 62,205 rooms in 818 properties* which through 8 months of 2013 were 63% occupied.


From the downtown hotel summary in the article above, there are 580 rooms under construction in the central core with another 1,340 proposed.

There is also the 9-story Hilton ready for construction at I-40 and Meridian and two more 125+ room hotels under construction at Meridian & the Oklahoma River.

It appears OKC's total room inventory is going to increase by more than 10% within the next two years.

http://naisullivangroup.com/OKNews/T...strygrowth.pdf

----------


## Pete

Here is more interesting statistical information regarding OKC area hotels...

In the 1992 Census of Service Industries, it showed the OKC MSA with only 9,509 rooms in 110 hotels/motels.

*The first MAPS passed in 1993 and now we have 22,902 rooms in 239 properties -- that is a 141% increase in rooms in just 20 years*, with lots more on the way.

During that same 20-year period, the OKC MSA population grew about 29%.

----------


## Pete

Updated the summary in the article above to include the just-announced 21c Museum Hotel.

----------


## Just the facts

This is probably unrelated to this growth in hotel rooms but who knows in the future.  As the central core of OKC reurbanizes one of the things that gets cut from the housing equation is the extra bedroom.  The idea of down sizing from 4 bedrooms to 3 bedrooms has been a subject in our house and I finally convinced my wife the monthly mortgage different between a 3 bedroom house and 4 bedroom house is big enough that we would could pay for the hotel room for visiting friends and family instead of mortgaging the extra room.  It doesn't make sense to pay for a spare bedroom for 30 years when we only need it a few days a year at most.

----------


## betts

> This is probably unrelated to this growth in hotel rooms but who knows in the future.  As the central core of OKC reurbanizes one of the things that gets cut from the housing equation is the extra bedroom.  The idea of down sizing from 4 bedrooms to 3 bedrooms has been a subject in our house and I finally convinced my wife the monthly mortgage different between a 3 bedroom house and 4 bedroom house is big enough that we would could pay for the hotel room for visiting friends and family instead of mortgaging the extra room.  It doesn't make sense to pay for a spare bedroom for 30 years when we only need it a few days a year at most.


This is exactly what we do.  I've got 2.5 bedrooms (one is so tiny that it has a love seat sleeper sofa in it) and more guests than my house can hold this weekend.  So I'll spend $500 on a hotel room for my daughter.  I spend about $1,000 a year or so, a lot less than we'd pay for more square feet.

----------


## Just the facts

When we go visit people we stay in a hotel regardless if our host has room for us or not.  It's just easier, even if it does cost us more.

----------


## OKVision4U

> When we go visit people we stay in a hotel regardless if our host has room for us or not.  It's just easier, even if it does cost us more.


JTF, ... I think you are on to something here.  From a civic POV, we should ALL downsize by 1/2.  Make our older kids "get their own place after graduation of college".  And have all Holidays at the new hotels downtown.  We could all save money, less stress, and we don't have to cook or clean up the mess.  I'm in.

----------


## Pete

Updated the article to reflect the openings of the Ambassador and the Hilton Garden Inn.

----------


## Pete

Updated the article with a narrative update which will be done on a quarterly basis.

----------


## king183

> Updated the article with a narrative update which will be done on a quarterly basis.


Fantastic update. Thanks, Pete.

----------


## Pete

Interesting stats on downtown occupancy rates from this article in OKC.biz:




> In the first two months of 2014, Carrier said Oklahoma City bested the national average for hotel occupancy in a traditionally sluggish time. Hotel occupancy around the nation was at 56 percent. Oklahoma City as a whole was at 58.4 occupancy during that period.* In downtown alone, occupancy was in excess of 72 percent during January and February.*


okcBIZ: Downtown adds two new hotels

----------


## Pete

I updated the summary at the top of the page to reflect the addition of Canopy.

That brings the downtown hotel total to 19;  11 finished, 2 under construction, and 6 more proposed.  There is also a very good chance First National Center will include a hotel as well.

Quite a change from the late 80's when there was only ONE downtown hotel: the Sheraton.  The Renaissance opened in 1999 but there wasn't another new hotel in the area until the Courtyard by Marriott in 2003.

----------


## Laramie

Impressive as the construction continues on the 194 room Embassy Suites in the OU Medical Center zone.  There are several construction projects in at area.  

Yesterday, I noticed some kind of construction activity atop the VA Hospital.

----------


## Pete

Updated the summary at the top to move 21c in the the Under Construction category.

Hope to soon add First National Center when more details are revealed (number of rooms, flag, etc.).

----------


## Pete

I updated the article at the top of the page to reflect the opening of the Embassy Suites.

We now have 2,389 rooms in 13 hotels in the urban core, with many more planned.

Interesting to note: 21c is the only hotel currently under construction, with lots more planned.

----------


## Pete

I've updated the summary article to include the room count for the proposed Fairfield Inn in the Core to Shore area.

4,276 rooms now built, under construction or planned.

----------


## warreng88

Pardon my ignorance on this, but where is the AC by Marriott going?

----------


## HOT ROD

5000 is the magic mark for downtown IMO, with a total of 6500 as the magic mark for the core. About half way there!

----------


## Laramie

> I've updated the summary article to include the room count for the proposed Fairfield Inn in the Core to Shore area.
> 
> 4,276 rooms now built, under construction or planned.


The more reputable hotels Oklahoma City can acquire in its downtown-Bricktown portfolio; more events we will be able to attact to make for a viable convention center & conference hotel that functions.

Six thousand (6,000-plus)  hotel rooms in the area of the Chesapeake Energy Arena will make us eligible for the _NBA All Star Game Classic & week attractions_.  We will need to continue with upgrades to the Chesapeake Energy Arena. Adam Silver says Cavs? arena needs upgrades before Cleveland can host All-Star Weekend | ProBasketballTalk

NBA All Star Game Classic is accepting bids for the 2017 & 2018 years; Charlotte, Portland, Cleveland & Memphis are among hopefuls.  

At the rate we add new hotels & rooms to the CBD area, Oklahoma City  could be ready after 2020.

----------


## Pete

Updated the article at the top of the page to reflect:

2 proposed Core to Shore hotels now dead due to new location of convention center.
Shifted Canopy to the Brickworks site and added new hotel (flag TBD) at Oklahoma & Sheridan.

Several other downtown hotel deals currently in the works but too early to list.

----------


## Pete

I undated the article in the first post of this thread to show that there are now 2,770 built hotel rooms in 16 hotels in the downtown area, with 563 under construction, 1,184 proposed for a total of 4,517 rooms in 25 hotels.

Reminder that until 1999 we only had one hotel in all of downtown, the Sheraton.

----------


## shawnw

What are the boundaries you're using?  Strictly downtown or are you including for example the 4 on the other side of 235 from Bricktown?

----------


## Pete

> What are the boundaries you're using?  Strictly downtown or are you including for example the 4 on the other side of 235 from Bricktown?


Anything in the "core".

I have not included the hotels on Reno east of I-235.

----------


## Urbanized

> ...Reminder that until 1999 we only had one hotel in all of downtown, the Sheraton.


And Im not even sure it was a Sheridan at that point. It lost its Sheridan flag at one point due to not being kept modern, was a Westin for a bit and spent a few years in the nineties as an off-brand Medallion. Definitely a low point for OKC.

----------


## Urbanized

Also, just want to make a point about hotels. For the most part OKC locals are unaware of the visitor industry in OKC, don’t understand how much leisure travel and business/conference travel we now see here, or think “that’s not anything that benefits me...” or dislike rubbing elbows with visitors in their favorite haunts, districts, bars, stores.

The fact of the matter is that those 4500 rooms have a huge economic impact on a city that relies almost completely on sales tax to provide City services to citizens. I’d go so far as to say those rooms might have more direct economic impact to the City of Oklahoma City than a company bringing 4500 jobs to our city.

How’s that, you might ask? Because if a company brought 4500 new jobs, a significant number of those employees might spend precious little in OKC proper. They might live in a bedroom community where their property taxes go to another school system, their grocery sales taxes go to a different community, a significant portion of their purchases are done online, and due to weird boundaries they still might require City of OKC services (water, trash, police, fire, roads, etc.). All of this is generally fine for the REGION, but might even be a net loss for the City of OKC.

On the other hand, VISITORS to our city require few if any services not already in place. They are captive within our boundaries. They spend more while traveling than they do while at home. They eat out every meal. They visit shops and attractions. Their dollars create OTHER jobs; hundreds of new hotel, restaurant, attraction and other jobs come online to service the visitors, with these people then themselves contributing to the economy.

Also, as these visitors frequent establishments and districts you love they put cash into those registers, making them more likely to succeed long term, directly benefitting the lives of residents who love to have nice entertainment options.

The point I’m making is that the visitor industry is some of the most pure and impactful economic development in which a city can engage. It brings large amounts of new money into the economy with little demand for services and support. Just a few things for readers to consider when determining the relative value of various developments, public investments, etc.

----------


## Rover

So, you are saying building a new convention center that brings in additional visitors might actually be a GOOD thing?  Who knew?

----------


## Laramie

Impressive reports on Hotel Indigo  & Central Exchange (see News, must reads).

ot:

Speaking on sales taxes; can't wait for the opening of the WinCo on N.W. 39th & Portland.   There has been talk of a downtown grocery (another thread); what are the chances of a WinCo in the core of OKC _(downtown, bricktown, automobile alley or midtown)._

----------


## Pete

^

No chance for a Winco in the core.

They only do suburban locations and I think the 4 they are planning in OKC will be it for them, at least for a very long time.

----------


## Laramie

135 room Hotel Indigo?   That should increase our 2020 projected  hotel room count in the core to 4,652.

----------


## pure

Courtyard by Marriott Downtown has been sold (or is in the process of selling) to Atrium Hospitality.  My wife is a manager there and it's a JQH hotel, and as some of you know, they declared bankruptcy a few years back.  She also let me know that they will be doing a full renovation next year. 

Atrium purchased the Renaissance from JQH a year or two ago as well.

----------


## Pete

Just did an update.

Please provide any corrections/additions.

----------


## Teo9969

I haven't been paying attention as much lately - What is the ranking of likelihood that the 5 that are proposed actually get built:

Canopy by Hilton
Renaissance Bricktown
Hotel Indigo
LaQuinta Hotel
Cambria Hotel

Seems like all of these are a bit under question.

----------


## Pete

^

There has been no movement on any of those for over a year.

Canopy, LaQuinta and Cambria are all the same developer and the plan was to do Canopy first.

----------


## HOT ROD

would be nice if there's another downtown hotel chart for Tulsa, maybe other regional cities not Dallas or KC as well.

Seattle just finishing a hotel boom, went from some 7000 hotel rooms in the early 2000s to more than 16,000 hotel rooms now. Personally, I think OKC needs to be in the 8000-10,000 downtown hotel room range to compete in Tier II. This is why I think the Omni subsidized hotel is falling short with only 600 rooms, the 750 that was consultant/recommended would have been much better. 

I think the Omni will sell out too much so we wont be able to get the big conventions. .... that's my beef with Omni.

I consider, what's the biggest convention you'll get; probably 4,000-6,000 delegates. Well, they need rooms. Downtown only has 3000 rooms total now, with Omni and Fairfield coming that gives 3700 in ALL of downtown. So we couldn't go after the biggest conventions even though we should. 

Not to mention, you also need hotel rooms for tourists (probably about 1,000 on a given night), then for business (probably about 1,500 on a given work night), and then there's the extended stay business (probably about 500-1000 per night), then government (maybe 500), then transient travel (again maybe 500). Total those and you get the hotel supply we currently have. Add in convention and well - we need that much more not just 600 rooms.

We need to consider the crush hotel load - when the city has NBA, big convention(s), baseball, maybe softball, big business, tourism, transient, and government all in the city on the same night to get an idea of hotel count needed. I think at least the 3000 we have plus 4000 for the large conventions we need to be going after. That's 7000 minimum downtown rooms, double what we will have next year.

We do this then we can get the NBA All Star game, very big conventions like DNC or RNC, multiple concerts, more frequently and still the tourist, transient tourist, government, extended stay and business that we currently get.

And by hotels I mean large flag full service hotels. We're doing fine with the limited select and boutique IMO.

----------


## jonny d

> would be nice if there's another downtown hotel chart for Tulsa, maybe other regional cities not Dallas or KC as well.
> 
> Seattle just finishing a hotel boom, went from some 7000 hotel rooms in the early 2000s to more than 16,000 hotel rooms now. Personally, I think OKC needs to be in the 8000-10,000 downtown hotel room range to compete in Tier II. This is why I think the Omni subsidized hotel is falling short with only 600 rooms, the 750 that was consultant/recommended would have been much better. 
> 
> I think the Omni will sell out too much so we wont be able to get the big conventions. .... that's my beef with Omni.
> 
> I consider, what's the biggest convention you'll get; probably 4,000-6,000 delegates. Well, they need rooms. Downtown only has 3000 rooms total now, with Omni and Fairfield coming that gives 3700 in ALL of downtown. So we couldn't go after the biggest conventions even though we should. 
> 
> Not to mention, you also need hotel rooms for tourists (probably about 1,000 on a given night), then for business (probably about 1,500 on a given work night), and then there's the extended stay business (probably about 500-1000 per night), then government (maybe 500), then transient travel (again maybe 500). Total those and you get the hotel supply we currently have. Add in convention and well - we need that much more not just 600 rooms.
> ...


I agree OKC needs more hotel rooms downtown. But, in counter to that, OKC has over-built hotel rooms in Bricktown, to the point where a bunch of hotels proposed are not being built. Not a total excuse, but I think OKC will be in a build to suit mode (meaning once demand is needed, they will build). But overall, I agree with you. Just do not see a fix for it.

----------


## DenverPoke

Kansas City has about 4,600 rooms in the core and Loews is currently building an 800 room hotel that will be adjacent to the convention center.  There are fears the market is being overbuilt.

Denver has about 11,000 rooms in the core and some feel it is being overbuilt.

OKC couldn't come close to supporting 8-10k rooms.

----------


## Pete

We have about 3,800 rooms built or under construction.

Of the 700 or so in the 'proposed' category, it seems all are dead or nearly dead.

At this point, I bet everyone is going to wait to see what happens when the new convention center and Omni opens.  Believe it or not, that will be in just over a year.

----------


## HOT ROD

> Kansas City has about 4,600 rooms in the core and Loews is currently building an 800 room hotel that will be adjacent to the convention center.  There are fears the market is being overbuilt.
> 
> Denver has about 11,000 rooms in the core and some feel it is being overbuilt.
> 
> OKC couldn't come close to supporting 8-10k rooms.


why not? if OKC is competing against those cities for conventions. Shouldn't we have a product that is similar/near.

Also consider that OKC is the "new kid on the block". So that alone will draw a lot of conventions to OKC to try us out (likely at a discount) - IF we have the rooms to support the growth.

----------


## HOT ROD

> We have about 3,800 rooms built or under construction.
> 
> Of the 700 or so in the 'proposed' category, it seems all are dead or nearly dead.
> 
> At this point, I* bet everyone is going to wait to see what happens* when the new convention center and Omni opens.  Believe it or not, that will be in just over a year.


I think you're right Pete.

I suspect we will fully need those 3,800 rooms in the greater downtown area immediately. Now the more I think about it - this could be a boon for shuttle service and actually might liven up downtown considerably in the short term, having people milling about and shuttle vans going to/from the cc out to hotels just north in the existing CBD and north east in Bricktown/OHC. ...

I also think that once they see the success of the CC that they will be high-tailing it to build more. I agree with Jonny d that Bricktown is probably at its limit (I dont think its overbuilt though since it could still use a full service hotel), so I expect most all new hotels to be elsewhere in downtown.

I suspect OKC will get those 20+ floor Hyatt Regency, Marriott/JW Marriott, and Westin full-service convention hotel names that we've been lacking in the next 5-10 years and I suspect we will land them in the Core-2-Shore area. Just too bad that "again" investors are holding OKC to a different standard than they do other major cities (where they actively speculate and build).

----------


## jonny d

> I think you're right Pete.
> 
> I suspect we will fully need those 3,800 rooms in the greater downtown area immediately. Now the more I think about it - this could be a boon for shuttle service and actually might liven up downtown considerably in the short term, having people milling about and shuttle vans going to/from the cc out to hotels just north in the existing CBD and north east in Bricktown/OHC. ...
> 
> I also think that once they see the success of the CC that they will be high-tailing it to build more. I agree with Jonny d that Bricktown is probably at its limit (I dont think its overbuilt though since it could still use a full service hotel), so I expect most all new hotels to be elsewhere in downtown.
> 
> I suspect OKC will get those 20+ floor Hyatt Regency, Marriott/JW Marriott, and Westin full-service convention hotel names that we've been lacking in the next 5-10 years and I suspect we will land them in the Core-2-Shore area. Just too bad that "again" investors are holding OKC to a different standard than they do other major cities (where they actively speculate and build).


Has to be something OKC can do about that. It may be because there are not many large investors in OKC to pull those off.

----------


## Pete

Remember, we recently had this new 11-story, full-service Marriott Renaissance teed up but that seems to have died.

May come back but my understanding is that they have had the construction priced out several times but it keeps coming it for more than they are willing to pay.

----------


## Rover

> why not? if OKC is competing against those cities for conventions. Shouldn't we have a product that is similar/near.
> 
> Also consider that OKC is the "new kid on the block". So that alone will draw a lot of conventions to OKC to try us out (likely at a discount) - IF we have the rooms to support the growth.


Its not just conventions that drive hotels.  Having big corporate presence downtown fills rooms on a more regular basis. And, the more people living in or near downtown drives a certain amount of guest business. KC and Denver are simply bigger than OKC and has higher demand.

----------


## DenverPoke

> why not? if OKC is competing against those cities for conventions. Shouldn't we have a product that is similar/near.
> 
> Also consider that OKC is the "new kid on the block". So that alone will draw a lot of conventions to OKC to try us out (likely at a discount) - IF we have the rooms to support the growth.


Because hotel operators aren’t in the business of trying to lose money. If the current occupancy rates supported the demand for more rooms I can assure you that they would be built.

This isn’t a Field of Dreams situation, if you build rooms they will come. If the CC is a big success more rooms will follow.

----------


## DenverPoke

FYI- the occupancy rate in the CBD is roughly 65%, so on any given night there are about 1,000 of the 3,000 current rooms vacant. 

For OKC to support 8,000 rooms at that the same occupancy rate you would need to fill an additional 3,200 rooms EVERY night. Doesn’t sound like a huge number, but consider the new Fairfield Inn next to the CC is 133 rooms. You would need to fill 24 of those at 100% occupancy every night.

----------


## gopokes88

> would be nice if there's another downtown hotel chart for Tulsa, maybe other regional cities not Dallas or KC as well.
> 
> Seattle just finishing a hotel boom, went from some 7000 hotel rooms in the early 2000s to more than 16,000 hotel rooms now. Personally, I think OKC needs to be in the 8000-10,000 downtown hotel room range to compete in Tier II. This is why I think the Omni subsidized hotel is falling short with only 600 rooms, the 750 that was consultant/recommended would have been much better. 
> 
> I think the Omni will sell out too much so we wont be able to get the big conventions. .... that's my beef with Omni.
> 
> I consider, what's the biggest convention you'll get; probably 4,000-6,000 delegates. Well, they need rooms. Downtown only has 3000 rooms total now, with Omni and Fairfield coming that gives 3700 in ALL of downtown. So we couldn't go after the biggest conventions even though we should. 
> 
> Not *to mention, you also need hotel rooms for tourists (probably about 1,000 on a given night), then for business (probably about 1,500 on a given work night), and then there's the extended stay business (probably about 500-1000 per night), then government (maybe 500), then transient travel (again maybe 500). Total those and you get the hotel supply we currently have. Add in convention and well - we need that much more not just 600 rooms.*
> ...


Lol did you just make these numbers up? Where are you getting these

----------


## gopokes88

> It’s not just conventions that drive hotels.  Having big corporate presence downtown fills rooms on a more regular basis. And, the more people living in or near downtown drives a certain amount of guest business. KC and Denver are simply bigger than OKC and has higher demand.



And Devon is at risk of being bought/merged and potentially moving. (They could also be the operator in that situation and grow a little bit)

So even then it’s not exactly a stable market. 

Plus first national will come online with more rooms in 21 or 22?

----------


## Laramie

Construction of 146 hotel rooms & 190 apartments will be available on the old Fist National Bank site with a project price tag at $287 million; a million less than the price of the MAPS3 convention center being built from the ground up.

Will FN be the only 5 diamond star hotel in Oklahoma City?

----------


## mugofbeer

I remember years ago when l played softball tournaments, l noticed a good sized event could mostly fill a couple of the common type of hotel seen around town.  Just an example of something that used to go on every weekend that people don't usually think about.

----------


## HOT ROD

time to change the status of the "Renaissance Hotel Oklahoma City Bricktown", from Proposed to *Under Construction*?

----------


## HOT ROD

side note, 

time to change the "convention hotel" name to "Omni Oklahoma City Convention Center".

----------


## Pete

I updated the summary in the first post.

I moved Canopy, LaQuinta and Cambria to the dead category.  Left Hotel Indigo although it may be dead as well.

Added Arrive and TownePlace Suites.

----------


## macfoucin

https://oklahoman.com/article/566916...c-but-not-dead

----------


## Pete

^

Terrible reporting.

Talks about the Aloft North stalling and also the Canopy Hotel, both of which had stopped long, long before Covid-19.

Also didn't bother to mention the recent opening of Bradford House.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> ^
> 
> Terrible reporting.
> 
> Talks about the Aloft North stalling and also the Canopy Hotel, both of which had stopped long, long before Covid-19.
> 
> Also didn't bother to mention the recent opening of Bradford House.


also very poorly edited     the mike carrier intro  is in their twice

----------


## Ross MacLochness

*Mahk Crrr

----------


## Pete

Updated the summary atop this thread to reflect the Omni opening.

Downtown now has over 3,800 rooms with  331 more under construction.

----------


## Teo9969

> Updated the summary atop this thread to reflect the Omni opening.
> 
> Downtown now has over 3,800 rooms with  331 more under construction.


Are we really holding out hope for those 3 that are listed as "Proposed"?

----------


## HOT ROD

aren't there more hotels along Reno near the SpringHill Suites that should be included? If we're including the Embassy Suites that's in the Oklahoma Health Center then we should include the several right down the street. ..

----------


## Bowser214

Fingers crossed one day the Oak hotel development.

----------


## chssooner

> Fingers crossed one day the Oak hotel development.


Que?

----------


## Mississippi Blues

> Que?


I think the Oak development at NW Expressway and Penn is supposed to have a hotel as part of it at some point. That isnt downtown obviously so I might be understanding them wrong.

----------


## Pete

I've updated the summary (first post in this thread).

----------

